# Hunting Job In UAE



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I wants to visit UAE for job hunt in EPC area.For this purpose, I have bought contact details of approximately 5000 + managers of my industry.I will be contacting them before I land there.
I suppose that they will give me appointment and If I will be selected they will hire me.
What other problems I may face?
Is my assumptions correct?
Any other home work that I should do in advance?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

any one to help?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please check our stickies. You will find a very long thread with lots of advice and information.


----------

